# Problem with USB stick (and phone)



## YuryG (Dec 17, 2015)

I have OCZ 8Gb USB stick and several USB ports on my AMD-chipset motherboard. Also I charge my simple and old Philips phone via USB. After reboot I can mount stick and phone's memory card on any slot. But after some time of usage, some USB slots die. Up to all of them. That is, when I insert USB stick in them either no power goes to device and no messages appear in logs, or (in other slots) I have power, but can't mount stick with the message in logs:
	
	



```
ugen3.2: <OCZ> at usbus3
 umass1: <OCZ Mass Storage Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus3
 da2 at umass-sim1 bus 1 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
 da2: <OCZ RALLY2 8.07> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device
 da2: Serial Number FJWOA7FQ
 da2: 40.000MB/s transfers
 da2: 7660MB (15687680 512 byte sectors)
 da2: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
 g_dev_taste: make_dev_p() failed (gp->name=da2s1, error=17)
 g_dev_taste: make_dev_p() failed (gp->name=diskid/DISK-FJWOA7FQs1, error=17)
 xptioctl: pass driver is not in the kernel
 xptioctl: put "device pass" in your kernel config file
```
Yes, I've unmounted everything before the trouble of inserting of device, but it seems, phone doesn't do it well… (since OCZ has da2 in absence of other USB devices connected (not counting USB mouse)).
Obviously, I have pass device in kernel, since I could mount stick previously in the session.
May be there is some way to continue using USB sticks without need to reboot?


----------

